# Name those woods!!!



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

GOT WOOD???  If you can name both kinds, you get a gold star!!....


----------



## rivet (May 9, 2008)

Looks like the gray one on the left is an old version of shagbark hickory, an' the kinda dry one on the right is oak.


----------



## desertlites (May 9, 2008)

Brazilian Rosewood & African zulu wood-Stars I don't need no stinking stars-I have plenty out here.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

ROFL......ya goof!


----------



## white cloud (May 9, 2008)

I agree shagbark and oak. Well the one on the right is fairly dark like black walnut.


----------



## patohunter (May 9, 2008)

the wifey named some of my wood...(ie morning wood and middl'anite wood)

but that aside, 

In CA our costal live oak (which is great to smoke with, unbelievable infact) has smooth bark much like the one on the left. The one on the right looks like our version of ornamental pear   (bradford). Im curious though, please pm me with the answer

Patohunter


----------



## walking dude (May 9, 2008)

if you guys can finger THIS out.........please visit my thread and help me out there...............LOL........but really


----------



## desertlites (May 9, 2008)

1 looks like trunkwood-the other looks likes rearseat wood-not fair cuz I already know!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

I know you do.....so SHUSH!!.....lololol


----------



## walking dude (May 9, 2008)

you guys and your chat..........LOLOLOL


----------



## short one (May 9, 2008)

Left- shagbark hickory
Right- wild cherry


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

Damn you, beat me to it!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING!!!!

We have a winner folks!!!

Short One officially "KNOWS HIS WOOD" !!.....lol

Thank you all for playing the "name-that-wood" game!!!

We will now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

You been out in my wood pile?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









By imn88fan


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

Not yet!!.......but, if you give me directions.......


----------



## capt dan (May 11, 2008)

Thats not a wood pile!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is a wood pile! What ya think! and here is the last piece to split. Thought I'd save it for my dad who loves to turn out bowls and stuff on his Lathe.



If he don't want it, I will split it up to go with all the rest of it! It is Cherry!


----------



## fred420 (May 11, 2008)

one looked like balsa, the other petrified roof shingle....lol..


----------

